# Sun 2nd Feb - Welsh TT Event



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

There seem to be TT events happening all over the country but none close to the land of song.
Are there any other Welsh TT owners apart from me and JampoTT?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Paula,

We all did Portmeirion in October last year......

Think of a free date between now and (say) end of Feb and I'll see if I can sort out an informal hoon around the countryside.......


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> Paula,
> 
> We all did Portmeirion in October last year......
> 
> Think of a free date between now and (say) end of Feb and I'll see if I can sort out an informal hoon around the countryside.......


My TT seems to spend more time hooning around Wales than England and I'll soon be getting 3 penalty points to prove it 

I'd be up for another meet in 'the Wales' in Feb.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Sounds good, im up for it  might be my last outing in a TT


----------



## richard_tricky (Jul 24, 2002)

im usually around cardiff, live locally


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Rich,

can't believe we haven't bumped into each other.... I'm getting to recognise most of the local registrations now.......

I'm up and down Newport Road (into Cardiff itself) most days or often found taking shortcuts through Pengam Green / Rover Way and down past ASW Steel works to avoid the traffic....


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Paula,
> 
> We all did Portmeirion in October last year......
> 
> Think of a free date between now and (say) end of Feb and I'll see if I can sort out an informal hoon around the countryside.......


Have looked at the TT event calendar and there doesnt seem to be a free weekend for months!?!?
An informal meet one evening in the Cardiff area would be a good idea, if only to meet for a drink and to get to know everyone. How about a Friday night?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Paula,

I can do a Friday night (usually). There probably is a free weekend, certainly for an informal(ish) meet as not everyone will turn up (from Wales anyway!) to the other events......

Kev/Rob can you get over to Wales and fancy an evening curry/pubmeal & bar/club??

Or prefer Sunday lunch out in the middle of nowhere.....?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Have looked at the TT event calendar and there doesnt seem to be a free weekend for months!?!?


Bollocks to the frigging calendar!!!! If this happens this will be just like old times, no fucking committees to organise it, just a load of chap(ess)'s getting together for a laugh and a bloody good drive around the brecons.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Is there any room for a couple more :

Seems like another meet is well overdue!!


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Bollocks to the frigging calendar!!!! Â If this happens this will be just like old times, no fucking committees to organise it, just a load of chap(ess)'s getting together for a laugh and a bloody good drive around the brecons.


Yahooooo, lets go for it then. When? I can do most Sundays.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> Bollocks to the frigging calendar!!!! Â If this happens this will be just like old times, no fucking committees to organise it, just a load of chap(ess)'s getting together for a laugh and a bloody good drive around the brecons.


Kev, there's no need for that mate! 



> Have looked at the TT event calendar and there doesnt seem to be a free weekend for months!?!?
> An informal meet one evening in the Cardiff area would be a good idea, if only to meet for a drink and to get to know everyone. How about a Friday night?


There's loads of weekends free, just because there's a Scottish meet or various southern meets.... it doesn't mean you can 't have a meet on the same day... does it? Just get Tim (as the Welsh rep  to get organised ;D)

If I'm free, I may see if I can get there and meet some more people too.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Just get Tim (as the Welsh rep  to get organised ;D)
> 
> quote]
> 
> Our esteemed leader has spoken, Mr Welsh Rep get organising!! : :


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

"Leader" ? Of what? I just seem to be a lone voice in the wildersness sometimes...... occasionally I can hear shouting from the otherside of the mountains, but can never seem to find anyone.....


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> "Leader" ? Of what? I just seem to be a lone voice in the wildersness sometimes...... occasionally I can hear shouting from the otherside of the mountains, but can never seem to find anyone.....


I thought you had been a bit quiet recently ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

So how are we all placed for Sunday 2nd Feb?

I'm unlikely to make the return trip to Portmeirion (if its going ahead) cos I'm saving pennies for a holiday in Feb/March. So this also leaves me 9th Feb free as well, but unlikely to be the case with a couple of others (?)

Plan? Meet Chepstow/Cardiff (depending on route taken) and hoon our way into the Beacons, stopping somewhere random for lunch.....


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Sunday 2nd Feb okay by me..


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> Sunday 2nd Feb okay by me..


Ditto


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> Is there any room for a couple more Â :
> 
> Seems like another meet is well overdue!!


For you, definitely - Happy New Year!


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

Might be able to make this.... 

Shash.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> So how are we all placed for Sunday 2nd Feb?
> 
> I'm unlikely to make the return trip to Portmeirion (if its going ahead) cos I'm saving pennies for a holiday in Feb/March. So this also leaves me 9th Feb free as well, but unlikely to be the case with a couple of others (?)
> 
> Plan? Meet Chepstow/Cardiff (depending on route taken) and hoon our way into the Beacons, stopping somewhere random for lunch.....


How can we miss a Wales meet ;D I was just thinking about getting together for another hoon, weather allowing.

Can we stop by Pen Y Fan for a group sing along of "Land of My Father" [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Ditto


Ditto


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Okay, JampoTT, lots of interest. 
Where, what time? 
Will have to clean my car I suppose !!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Blimey that was easy 

Paula, can you retitle this thread with the date (to make it obvious to people who haven't yet read it) - otherwise I'll start a new thread.

Sunday 2nd Feb

10:30 kickoff - venue either Chepstow Tescos or Cardiff Gate Services (both easy to find!)

Attendees:

JampoTT
PaulaTT (well it was her idea!)
kmpowell (+1?)
B3VES (+1 I expect)
PJ & Head_Ed
Stu-Oxfordshire (+ 1 I expect)
Emmy

Paula, no need to clean the car. In fact if you have a dirtier car than me, you win a prize 

Stu & Emmy - as you both travelling into the annexe from the father country, let me know if 10:30 is a bit mean and I can push it back a bit. Plan to have a quick breakfast stop, say "hello", give everyone chance to arrive etc.

Depending on "stuff" (eg the route) I might try and book a table at the Maenclywdd Inn - one of my favourite eateries around the Cardiff area, so this will be pretty much the end of the cruise if thats OK? Its at Rudry (between Caerphilly and Cardiff) and only a couple of miles from Cardiff Gate (so easy for everyone to disperse from whence they came)

Or we can eat in the middle of nowhere, but as the regulars will know, I leave that entirely up to chance... *lol* We were lucky to find a Little Chef last time


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> kmpowell (+1?)


Yes , +1 = Amy


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I meant to add....

if anyone fancies a Saturday night out on the pop as a "warm up", that can be arranged too. Good chance to let the old hair down in typical "post New Year" fashion


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Blimey that was easy
> 
> Sunday 2nd Feb
> 
> ...


Either venue okay by me and suggested eating place sounds good.
I expect I will have to bring hubby (Mal) who will want to also want a turn at driving my car. As a special New Year's treat, I may let him have a little drive thru any 30mph areas. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks for doing the thread title 

The more the merrier, although cars with only 1 occupant (even if they weight 220lbs) will be much quicker around the lanes*  *lol*

Have you ever eaten at the Maenllywdd Inn, Paula? For those familiar with pub chains, its a "Chef and Brewer" (the type with REALLY extensive chalk-board menus with bags of specials, and everything ranging from wild boar to fish and chips) - IIRC its the only one of these in Wales, but I used to eat regularly at one just outside Hemel Hempstead.

They serve "all day" but do get very busy on a Sunday. Large overflow carpark is fine for us TT'ers, and given an idea of numbers, I'll book it somewhere nearer the time if everyone is happy?


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

No I havent eaten there but sounds good!


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> I meant to add....
> 
> if anyone fancies a Saturday night out on the pop as a "warm up", that can be arranged too. Good chance to let the old hair down in typical "post New Year" fashion


Does that mean we can all crash out at your's?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Rob,

Its either that or persuade that hotel in Newport ("Chez Martin and Paula", I think its called!)

*lol*

Seriously, I've a spare pull-out double, a large settee and some floor space. It ain't the ritz but I've got Pinball and booze so what more do you want?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> Rob,
> 
> Its either that or persuade that hotel in Newport ("Chez Martin and Paula", I think its called!)
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan - I haven't been out in Cardiff for a couple of years.

This could be fun 

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Sounds like a plan - I haven't been out in Cardiff for a couple of years.
> 
> This could be fun
> 
> ...


Can i comel? Â

Just need somewhere to crash aswell....[smiley=help.gif]

[smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Is this a private party :-X  ;D [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Portmeirion Posse, gone and looks like sadly forgotten  ;D ;D


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

We'd love to go out in Cardiff again Â [smiley=party2.gif]

last time we stayed at the Holiday Inn (wedding anniversary) Â and it was very reasonable so we are happy booking a room there and meeting you all oot on the toon on sat night?

It's also 2 weeks before the Six Nations starts so we can at least move around Â ;D

Paul - you gonna come down? Please please! esp as you missed the 3 counties meet!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I think i can probably make it ;D 

I'll catch up with Tim on Saturday at the EGM & sort it out ;D ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Sorry Guys, gonna have to be a party pooper on this one.. 

Work commitments mean that I won't be here that weekend - neither will PJ..

So I am afraid Basil and Sybil's won't be available I'm afraid..

Will catch up with you all soon though.

Mart.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

BTTT, getting closer.

Any of the new Bristol people?


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Tim - this still goin' ahead? (Cardiff night oot I mean)
[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Decided to try my hand at Snowboarding in Austria, so can't make it now 

Defo gonna make the next one & a night out in Cardiff as soon as possible.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> BTTT, getting closer.
> 
> Any of the new Bristol people?


Are we all still on for this?

What's the consensus? 
Amanda and I are up for a couple of cans of pop on sat night or are we just meeting up sun morning?


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

yea.. is this still on? 

Shash.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> yea.. Â is this still on?
> 
> Shash.


Ditto.... but not Ditto about the Shash bit, Vek. [smiley=clown.gif]


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Tim says yes this is still on


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

whats occuring here then?

the night out is a no goer for me, but is the drive still on?


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Where and what time are we meeting next Sunday?


----------



## ttim (May 6, 2002)

Tim
I'd like to come along on Sunday.

Kev / Rob
Are you leaving from Bristol on Sunday ?
Can I join you ? (i'll try to keep up)

Tim


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2003)

Crashing at Tim's over the w/e, anyone mind if a little red Jap thing crashes the drive on Sunday Â :

I should prolly add it's Ryan BTW for those who met me on the earlier Welsh meet where Tim managed to run the camper off the road


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

If that jap-crap can't keep up, or breaks down again, don't expect us to wait for ya 

Kick-off will be 11am at Cardiff Gate services, I reckon.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2003)

;D ;D ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

bloody rice burners


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Kick-off will be 11am at Cardiff Gate services, I reckon.....


See you there.......


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> Kick-off will be 11am at Cardiff Gate services, I reckon.....


Is anyone still meeting up on Saturday night in Cardiff? Either way we'll be there on Sunday.

Cheers,
Rob & Gemma


----------



## ttim (May 6, 2002)

Rob

If you are travelling on Sunday morning, can I try and keep up with you ? 

Tim


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Guys,

Plan is for 11am start as already mentioned......... route? Lets just say "Wales" 

As for the Saturday night, if anyone fancies travelling over Saturday PM and meeting up for beers / curry / club or whatever, I'd love to...... My only problem is I don't have much crash space left - spare bedroom 1 still full of ex-gf's stuff and spare bedroom 2 or sofa taken by "muppet" (see above)....

Can accommodate 1 couple at a push, but hardly the ritz *lol*.....

But Stu / Amanda - Rob / Gemma, there are plenty of decent hotels round here, and it'd be great to see you for the evening too. Was hoping to have my house "straight" by now, but its still no B&B I'm afraid!!!

So what do you all reckon?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Tim
> I'd like to come along on Sunday.
> 
> Kev / Rob
> ...


Looks like we will both be driving over on sunday buddy, so ill give ya a bell nearer the end of the week and organise a place to meet .


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> Guys,
> 
> Plan is for 11am start as already mentioned......... route? Lets just say "Wales"
> 
> ...


Cheers for the offer Tim, but we're probably gonna stop at home Saturday after all, as

a) we only just moved house last weekend
b) the novelty of a) hasn't worn off
c) we haven't finished unpacking
d) the cost of a) has left us skint

TTim, I look forward to seeing you again - how about meeting at 10.30am at the Holiday Inn at J1 of the M32? Kev, does that suit you too?


----------



## ttim (May 6, 2002)

Rob / Kev

Thanks, 10:30 @ The Holiday Inn sounds great.

See you then.

Tim


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> Guys,
> 
> But Stu / Amanda - Rob / Gemma, there are plenty of decent hotels round here, and it'd be great to see you for the evening too. Was hoping to have my house "straight" by now, but its still no B&B I'm afraid!!!
> 
> So what do you all reckon?


Cheers m8 - Amanda is flu ridden at the moment so sat night oot on the toon seems unlikely. Looking forward to sunday tho'....hopefully the snow stays away. :

Rob - as per email earlier will catch you and vek and Tim at J1 on M32 at about 10:15-10:30.

Time...have we got a less bumpy route than last time? 

Stu


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> ....hopefully the snow stays away.


Bollocks!! Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2003)

you got your wish....

snow in Oxford ;D ;D ;D Jerhico and a decent layer this morning and it's always nice to be the first cat on it


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> you got your wish....
> 
> snow in Oxford Â ;D ;D ;D Jerhico and a decent layer this morning and it's always nice to be the first cat on it Â


7'C predicted for sunday...hopefully the snow will melt.. :

Muppet...what is your MR2 running?


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

Hey all...

Whats the weather like in Wales? Hopefully its not like London! Over here going over 2MPH (no joke) is dangerous! Ice is thick....

Hopefully the SW didnt suffer....

Shash.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> Hey all...
> 
> Whats the weather like in Wales? Â Hopefully its not like London! Â Over here going over 2MPH (no joke) is dangerous! Â Ice is thick....
> 
> ...


Ground in Bristol was dry until tonight, when it started rain/sleet. Nothing settled, though.

I'm looking forward to getting the car out tomorrow, as I haven't driven it for weeks. If the weather's crap though, I'll bring the coupe and see how it performs against Stu's newly chipped car 

BTW, do we have a route planned out? Routemaster JampoTT, can we go up the A470, can we, can we...?


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> I'm looking forward to getting the car out tomorrow, as I haven't driven it for weeks. If the weather's crap though, I'll bring the coupe and see how it performs against Stu's newly chipped car


dirty silver is faster! ;D



> BTW, do we have a route planned out? Routemaster JampoTT, can we go up the A470, can we, can we...?


[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Weather here is blue sky and pretty dry. No snow at all.....!!

Yes, we can do the A470.......

I've just come back from a nice blast around Cardiff, roof down to clear the cobwebs from this morning's hangover...


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

D'oh, somehow I got it into my head that we were meeting in Chepstow at 11.00am and not Cardiff Gate services. It's 36 miles and Multimap says we won't be there until 11:12am if we leave the Holiday Inn in Filton Bristol at 10:30.

http://www.multimap.com/map/aproute...62851,178564;321018,183082&rn=GB&rt=route.htm

Still, I guess that's reasonably early for me and Gemma


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Rob:


> Multimap says we won't be there until 11:12am if we leave the Holiday Inn in Filton Bristol at 10:30.


In Beves time, that's 15 minutes early then  Â ;D

We'll try and be at Holiday Inn by *10:15....*after an optimax fill up in Bristol.....weather looks good....can't wait....might even show the car a jet wash if we have time.


----------



## djp10tt (Jul 20, 2003)

> D'oh, somehow I got it into my head that we were meeting in Chepstow at 11.00am and not Cardiff Gate services. It's 36 miles and Multimap says we won't be there until 11:12am if we leave the Holiday Inn in Filton Bristol at 10:30.


36miles all motorway in 42 minutes?
Chuck the Multimap away Autoroute, says 28 minutes 
Was you late? or are TTC's Faster ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D
[smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2003)

All on time which was a good start....

Superb day out, hope I didn't hold you up too much 8) 8) 8)

Quick thx as well to the guys who stopped to check I hadn't "broken down" when I pulled over in the wet to let you pass rather than hold you up over the Brecon's with a back end twitching more than a giggling narcaleptic...

Superb day, will get some new rears and try keep up next time...

Oh yeah, apologies to Tim (Oxford) for nearly pulling out into the side of you, miscounted the TT's and forgot you were there :


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Great day out - thanks to Tim for organising meet.

Didn't realise it was to be a silver TT meet, felt a bit conspicuous in my black TT ;D ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Guys,

just an echo from the piccies thread - thanks to you all for coming.... with the exception of PaulaTT and family, we've all done this before - but great to see new faces and excellent to see non-silver cars gatecrashing the party 

gradually colouring in all the best bits on my map of Wales, so after the next drive (or so) things should be nicely fine tuned. My only criticism of yesterday - the roads were too quiet, so there wasn't enough overtaking opportunities... *lol*


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Sounds / looks like you all had a great time ;D I had considered gatecrashing until we set the date of the OC meeting to coincide (but the other guys missed meets too ). Love the Welsh roads, so will try harder next time to NOT clash!!!


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> Sounds / looks like you all had a great time ;D I had considered gatecrashing until we set the date of the OC meeting to coincide (but the other guys missed meets too ). Love the Welsh roads, so will try harder next time to NOT clash!!!


That's the second time....  you don't think you're going OTT with all these meeting do you


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> That's the second time....  Â you don't think you're going OTT with all these meeting do you Â


Perhaps , but if we want this to be successful for a long time for us all, then we need to put the time in now.... and besides we hope to have some "interesting" stuff to disseminate VERY soon : : ;D


----------

